# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новая промо-акция «Две цены»: подключите вторую услугу byfly или ZALA со скидкой от 66% до 86%

## ByFly

Предлагаем Вашему вниманию новую промо-акцию для абонентов byfly и ZALA *Две цены * с сегодняшнего дня абоненты byfly или ZALA (физические лица) могут подключить вторую услугу byfly или ZALA на льготных условиях. 
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

